# Can anyone think of a use for extra soccer socks?



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Two of my kids play soccer and my DH is the coach. The club switched uniform companies so we ended up with about 15 pairs of socks. 

Can anyone think of uses for them? I can only come up with a couple; plastic bag storage, a prefilter for rainwater from the gutter, and put with the winter emergency clothes in the car in case we become stranded.

I hate to just toss them. Ideas?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Sock monkeys?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I would keep them, you may need them or maybe you could donate some of them. But I sure wouldn't get rid of all of them. Socks can come in handy for keeping your feet warm! LOL


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

How about those rice bags that you heat in the microwave and use for sore muscles?


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had a really bad day with tons of bad news and I want to thank you. This thread made me smile because it was just so normal and funny.

No suggestions but I like the sock monkey idea Nickie had.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How about those rice bags


I use socks filled with rice as rifle rests.

Much lighter than sand and just as stable


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Depending on how long they are you could make some draft guards out of them for windows or doors by filling with fiberfill or sand.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

You could sew them together end to end to make draft guards in any size. They're useful in aquariums to hold filter media or clean glass, just stick your hand in them. (and machine washable). We love rice socks for heating pads (warm up the foot of your bed in the winter). I've also filled them with a mixture of clay cat litter, activated charcoal and baking soda to use as odor absorbers in closets with kitty litter boxes. I've also seen people use them as barrel covers for rifles. I'd keep some in the cars too. I've stopped to help folks a few times and they (and I) really appreciated being able to put some dry socks on afterwards.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

You could just keep them for spare socks.
I was just saying on another thread how I need to stock up on some extra socks and undies.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know anything about soccer. Why would you need to change the socks just because the uniforms changed?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't know anything about soccer. Why would you need to change the socks just because the uniforms changed?


I'd imagine the colors are different, and they don't want you kicking the wrong legs


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I just bought a pair at the thrift store for my emergency kit/72 hour bag/ BOB....those are great socks.

If anything, donate them, people like me would be happy to give the thrift store a dollar a pair for them.

I do not know where you live, but the homeless would sure love to have a pair, maybe keep a few pair in the car for when you see them on the corner......there are alot of homeless around here.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Put one on your hand add furniture polish and...... (It would make cleaning the car and the windows easier too.)


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

For those who don't know, soccer socks are very long. They go well past the knees. And, yes, the socks printed design will change due to the company(for the travel team) as for the other league (for the little kids) each team has a different color. There are 5-6pairs of two colors. 

I didn't think about the homeless; I know of a great organization in the city.

Thanks all


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I wouldn't get rid of all of them. Because they are so long, they're not that practical for everyday wear but in extreme weather, they're good as extra layers under jeans/pants for insulation. For some reason I immediately thought of using them as sleeves, too. I'm wondering if you could somehow make a thumb out of the heel section and have a mitten type sleeve. That could be a quick way to winterize kids when they're going out in bad weather.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd probably use them as bandages in the medical supplies. If they don't ravel too much these could be used to slip over an arm or a leg to help hold a gauze bandage in place or keep it from getting soiled. DH could use one right now for his elbow, but he won't let me cut up his socks to use as a cover. 

How good a back scrubber would they be in a shower? Could you attach a cloth tag on each end of the sock? 

If you hang and cure country hams the socks could be used as a dust/dirt protector for hams already cured but still hanging. Would the socks stretch enough to fit over the hams?

We've done a big sweep of our house and removed anything that wasn't meeting an immediate use. We don't have room for "may be useful" stuff any longer.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> We've done a big sweep of our house and removed anything that wasn't meeting an immediate use. We don't have room for "may be useful" stuff any longer.


I'm so jealous, my house is in need of this desperately.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

hintonlady said:


> I'm so jealous, my house is in need of this desperately.


It's something close to a miracle that DH and I were able to carry through on this. We're both pack rats to the max. If we had the grandchildren living here the clean sweep never would have happened. They're pack rats too.

It's difficult to get past genetics.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Boys & Girls club? YWCA clubs? They usually have soccer teams. The Boys & Girls could especially use decent used sports uniforms and equipment.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Cut them in half,sew up the one end of the cut part and now you have more socks.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

My kids LOVE them for wearing in the winter! They wear them like regular socks most of the winter. My oldest also wears them when he goes out in the woods.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

My kiddos play soccer too and I have to say - you can never have enough soccer socks. Keep them on hand for practice socks - or when the neighborhood kids came and play a game in your backyard! My kids also wear them under their sweats in the winter. (they are very warm under layers!) Another thing you might want to consider - is there another soccer club locally who could use them? You might want to consider a trade.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

Both my kids have played soccer for years so of course we have TONS! I can't remember where I saw it but someone had made fingerless gloves out of them for those cool mornings/days. Fingerless gloves with long arm parts are really popular with athletes right now. Its like wearing a long sleeve shirt, but you just remove the gloves when it gets warm. Just cut holes in the "foot" part and the "leg" becomes the arm part...make sense?


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I have a whole box of spare socks. they are great for when we run out, to layer, ect, but thier official designation is "rags". We use them for so much and never throw away any socks.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Happiness is double socks in the winter.


----------



## petchie (Dec 2, 2008)

fill with rice and some lavender, rose petals, ground cloves, nutmeg, ginger, rosemary, cinnamon, peppermint oil, crushed mint. Sew ends shut.

When the old soccer muscles get sore, heat it in the microwave. They make a nice heat pack. (google search aromatherapy rice bags)


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

If you cut off the toes and cut one wedge shape 1/3 of the way back on one long side of each, they make super newborn lamb coats! 

Kathy


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

If they're in good shape, you could donate them to our Christmas gift project (now in progress). We're in Latin American, where soccer is king! 

Or, if they're not in good shape, cut them down once from top to toe and use them for dust rags (I cut our rag-use socks so they don't end up back in the need-to-be-sorted pile after being washed).


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Illini said:


> If you cut off the toes and cut one wedge shape 1/3 of the way back on one long side of each, they make super newborn lamb coats!
> 
> Kathy


I was thinking along the lines of this...it's hand to put on dogs who pick at bandages and things...Jack has a "hot spot" right now from allergies:Bawling: that he won't leave alone despite treatments so we covered it up with stretch meterial. It's better then the cone of shame LOL


----------

